# LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash Releases March 1, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE JUSTICE LEAGUE BATTLES INTELLECT & TIME

TO KEEP BRAINIAC FROM ADDING EARTH

TO HIS COLLECTION

AS WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT

AND THE LEGO GROUP RELEASE

*LEGO® DC COMICS SUPER HEROES –

JUSTICE LEAGUE: COSMIC CLASH*

ON BLU-RAYT COMBO PACK, DVD & DIGITAL HD

MARCH 1, 2016



All-New Original Movie Features Exclusive Cosmic Boy LEGO Minifigure



Burbank, CA (DECEMBER 9, 2015) – It will take all the efforts of the Justice League – and a few of their super pals – to keep Brainiac from adding Earth to his miniaturized collection of planets in the all-new animated feature, LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash. Produced by Warner Bros. Animation, DC Entertainment and the LEGO Group, the film will be distributed by Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on March 1, 2016 on Blu-rayTM Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. The Blu-rayTM and DVD releases will include an exclusive Cosmic Boy LEGO® figurine, while supplies last. Order due date is January 26, 2016.



LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash will be available on Blu-rayTM Combo Pack for $24.98 SRP and DVD for $19.98 SRP. The Blu-rayTM Combo Pack includes a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash on Digital HD on February 9, via purchase from digital retailers.



The brilliant, hyper-obsessive-compulsive, super-computer Brainiac is combing the universe for new additions to his collection of worlds when he stumbles upon a ripe planet for his taking – Earth. But Brainiac quickly discovers Earth has a “firewall” – the Justice League. When Brainiac cleverly displaces several members of the Justice League to other time periods in Earth’s history, Batman, Flash and Cyborg must build and use the Cosmic Treadmill to race across time to retrieve their comrades – while members of the Legion of Super Heroes attempt to hold off Brainiac’s assault. Only time will tell in this battle for the fate of the Earth and the Justice League!



The cast of LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash features some of the top voiceover artists in the industry voicing the core Justice League heroes: Troy Baker (Batman), Nolan North (Superman), Grey Griffin (Wonder Woman), Josh Keaton (Green Lantern), Khary Payton (Cyborg) and James Arnold Taylor (The Flash). Phil LaMarr (Futurama, Static Shock, Pulp Fiction) joins the LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes realm as the voice of Brainiac. The Legion of Super-Heroes also assists the Justice League efforts, spotlighting the voices of Jessica DiCicco (Supergirl), Kari Walhgren (Saturn Girl), Yuri Lowenthal (Cosmic Boy) and Andy Milder (Lightning Lad). Also along for the fun is Phil Morris, reprising his Justice League role as Vandal Savage, and Jason Spisak as Captain Fear.



LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash is directed by Rick Morales from a script by Jim Krieg. Sam Register, Jill Wilfert and Jason Cosler are executive producers. Benjamin Melniker & Michael Uslan are co-executive producers, and Brandon Vietti is supervising producer.



“Warner Bros. Home Entertainment is excited to release LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash,” said Mary Ellen Thomas, WBHE Vice President, Family & Animation Marketing. “Fans of the LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes franchise can expect an action-packed and hilarious film as the Justice League battles to thwart Brainiac’s villainous plans”.



LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes - Justice League: Cosmic Clash Special Features include:

Featurette - “The Justice League: Caught On Camera” - They may be the world’s greatest crime fighters, but Superman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Flash, Cyborg and Supergirl test Batman’s patience by flubbing their lines, missing their cues and basically stinking up the screen literally!



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS

LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting February 9, LEGO DC Comics Super Heroes – Justice League: Cosmic Clash will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices, go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



Basics

Street Date: March 1, 2016

Order Due Date: January 26, 2016

Audio: Blu-rayTM: DTS-HD Master Audio

Rating: Not Rated

DVD Price: $19.98 SRP

Blu-ray Price: $24.98 SRP

DVD Catalog #: 1000576535

DVD UPC: 883929487554

Blu-rayTM Catalog #: 1000576627

Blu-rayTM UPC: 883929487790​


----------

